# First kid from new buck



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

A while back I posted a thread asking for opinions on our new buck. He was just a last minute addition due to losing our previous buck unexpectedly.
Well today the first doe kidded with a big buckling. She didn't even look bred except for her smallish bag. I'm pretty impressed with this guy though so now I'm really looking forward to the rest of the kids. Weighing in at 12.37 he's a stocky guy. I was so sad when we lost our buck and felt like we had lost all progress we were trying to make with our herd but if the kids continue looking this good it might have been a blessing in disguise


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Chunky big fellow. I am glad it worked out this way for you.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the handsome buckling! Hope the rest of the kids are fabulous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a chunky cutie pie!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yep. There is the one word that describes him perfectly. CHUNKY


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Wow, that buckling looks like he was working out during his 150 day wait! He's super cute, I love his chunk!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

cristina-sorina said:


> Wow, that buckling looks like he was working out during his 150 day wait! He's super cute, I love his chunk!


Lol he might have been! While he was stuck his one leg that was out was moving and he was pulling it back inside when I was trying to hold onto him. I was tying to help him and he was fighting it all the way


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Ha ha. It was nice and warm in there. One toe out, just to check the weather. Did the Puxatawney Phil evasion maneuver.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice little chunk.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Man!! he's very handsome! will make some nice kids next year! (If you keep him, we don't normally keep the bucks, we sell them)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a chunky monkey! You should name him Moto Moto after the hippo from Madagascar. (rofl)


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Goat_Scout said:


> What a chunky monkey! You should name him Moto Moto after the hippo from Madagascar. (rofl)


Lol that is an excellent idea!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow he's already a lil Beasty Boer


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@chelsboers - have you had any more kids born that are sired by your new buck?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

That little guy would be welcome any day in my herd


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> @chelsboers - have you had any more kids born that are sired by your new buck?


So far another two boys and 3 girls. The boy born yesterday was a really nice paint triplet but we lost him. He was 9.5 lbs which I think is pretty big for trips. I haven't weighed the two girls yet but I'm sure they are at least 8 lbs each. I'm really watching how much grain I give the girls since these babies are coming out so heavy


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow that is heavy for a triplet! It's so hard to know if the kid size is genetic or due to feeding. Hopefully none of your other does have problems with kid size!


----------

